# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Follica, Inc. - Its Not Personal, It's Business

## tbtadmin

You would think that the online hair loss community would be thrilled to get the news that the  baldness inspired biotech startup, Follica Inc., raised another $7.5 million in equity financing. You would also think that with a total of $13 million raised by the company in its series B round of funding,  [...]

More...

----------


## Rieverl

Wow, what great information. I really liked it a lot. Thanks a lot for this.

----------


## seofinsss

I enjoy it for creating the details, keep up the truly amazing perform continuing    Zonnepanelen Haacht

----------


## seofinsss

This website and I conceive this internet site is really informative ! Keep on putting up!    Ramen en deuren Holsbeek

----------


## seofinsss

I was taking a gander at some of your posts on this site and I consider this site is truly informational! Keep setting up..   Zonnepanelen Halle

----------


## seofinsss

Thank you for helping people get the information they need. Great stuff as usual. Keep up the great work!!!   Ramen en deuren Wilsele

----------


## seofinsss

it's really cool blog. Linking is very useful thing.you have really helped    Zonnepanelen Herent

----------


## seofinsss

Great Article it its really informative and innovative keep us posted with new updates. its was really valuable. thanks a lot.    Ramen en deuren Kessel-Lo

----------


## seofinsss

Really nice and interesting post. I was looking for this kind of information and enjoyed reading this one.    Zonnepanelen Herne

----------


## seofinsss

Really nice and interesting post. I was looking for this kind of information and enjoyed reading this one. Keep posting. Thanks for sharing.    Ramen en deuren Oud-Heverlee

----------


## seofinsss

it was a wonderful chance to visit this kind of site and I am happy to know. thank you so much for giving us a chance to have this opportunity..    Zonnepanelen Hoegaarden

----------


## seofinsss

Hey There. I found your blog using msn. This is a very well written article. Ill be sure to bookmark it and come back to read more of your useful info. Thanks for the post. Ill definitely return.   Ramen en deuren Wijchmaal

----------


## seofinsss

I enjoy it for creating the details, keep up the truly amazing perform continuing   Zonnepanelen Hoeilaart

----------


## seofinsss

I read a article under the same title some time ago, but this articles quality is much, much better. How you do this..    Ramen en deuren Rotselaar

----------


## seofinsss

I've been looking for info on this topic for a while. I'm happy this one is so great. Keep up the excellent work   Zonnepanelen Holsbeek

----------


## seofinsss

A great website with interesting and unique material what else would you need.    Ramen en deuren Bertem

----------


## seofinsss

I want to say thanks to you. I have bookmark your site for future updates.   Zonnepanelen Huldenberg

----------


## seofinsss

This is a great article thanks for sharing this informative information. I will visit your blog regularly for some latest post. I will visit your blog regularly for Some latest post.    Ramen en deuren Vlaams-Brabant

----------


## seofinsss

I really enjoyed reading this post, big fan. Keep up the good work andplease tell me when can you publish more articles or where can I read more on the subject?   Zonnepanelen Kampenhout

----------


## seofinsss

Great post I would like to thank you for the efforts you have made in writing this interesting and knowledgeable article.   Ramen en deuren Aarschot

----------


## seofinsss

Hey There. I found your blog using msn. This is a very well written article. Ill be sure to bookmark it and come back to read more of your useful info. Thanks for the post. Ill definitely return.    Zonnepanelen Kapelle-op-den-bos

----------


## seofinsss

I would like to say that this blog really convinced me to do it! Thanks, very good post.   Ramen en deuren Bierbeek

----------


## seofinsss

I am looking for and I love to post a comment that "The content of your post is awesome" Great work!   Zonnepanelen Keerbergen

----------


## seofinsss

I was just browsing through the internet looking for some information and came across your blog. I am impressed by the information that you have on this blog. It shows how well you understand this subject. Bookmarked this page, will come back for more.   Ramen en deuren Boortmeerbeek

----------


## seofinsss

Truly, this article is really one of the very best in the history of articles. I am a antique Article collector and I sometimes read some new articles if I find them interesting. And I found this one pretty fascinating and it should go into my collection. Very good work!    Zonnepanelen Kortenaken

----------


## seofinsss

I am genuinely thankful to the holder of this web page who has shared this wonderful paragraph at at this place   Ramen en deuren Boutersem

----------


## seofinsss

Its as if you had a great grasp on the subject matter, but you forgot to include your readers. Perhaps you should think about this from more than one angle.   Zonnepanelen Kortenberg

----------


## seofinsss

It's really nice and meanful. it's really cool blog. Linking is very useful thing.you have really helped lots of people who visit blog and provide them usefull information.   Ramen en deuren Haasrode

----------


## seofinsss

Cool you write, the information is very good and interesting, I'll give you a link to my site.   Zonnepanelen Kraainem

----------


## seofinsss

This was among the best posts and episode from your team it let me learn many new things.   Ramen en deuren Heverlee

----------


## seofinsss

I must admit that your post is really interesting. I have spent a lot of my spare time reading your content. Thank you a lot!   Zonnepanelen Landen

----------

